# Polk Audio RC65i vs 65-RT ? (Front In Wall Speaker).



## infotalk (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi. I am trying to setup a sort of home theater in my 2nd floor loft. Its a 16 * 18 loft, open on one side.

Planning to do UHD50, acoustically transparent screen. 

Planning

Center : Polk 255C-RT
Surround : Polk RC60i
Front : RC65i ($150 for 2) vs 65-RT ($200 for 2). Confused here. which one should I pick
Subwoofer : Not sure if I need a subwoofer. If so, I was thinking Klipsch 10 inch wireless (R-10SWi)

AV Experts. Please guide on Front speaker dilemma and subwoofer.

Intention is to just watch some movies and shows with kids and family. Not intended for gaming.

I have done a lot of search and couldnt find much data around this. So posting a new thread. Thank you for your inputs experts.


----------



## Will P (Jan 31, 2019)

Timbre matching is very important (for the front 3 channels at least).

I would go:

Center : Polk 65-RT (to match fronts timbre); It would be behind the acoustically transparent screen I guess.
Surround : Polk RC60i
Front : Polk 65-RT

Subwoofers: If you want "musical" bass don't go with drivers larger than 12". Go with "sealed" subs too.
If you are after LF sound effects mostly you can go higher than 12". It's cheaper to get the displacement needed with larger drivers and vented ones but the bass quality would suffer. It's all about driver cone control, back wave phase and needed displacement

"Musical bass" setup - 4 x 10" sealed subs as minimum; I would go 4 x 12" sealed or 6 x 10".
"Home Theater" setup - 2 x 15" ported as minimum

If you are on a tight budget you can go 2 x 12" ported subs :T


----------



## Matt Tracy (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a couple of questions about this as I was also thinking about using the polk speakers for my surround sound. If I am understanding what you are saying would the RT 85i not be as "in tune" with the center speaker (255C RT) as the RT 65 by extension? Also what are your thoughts on the RC80i's for surround speakers?

Thank you!


----------



## Will P (Jan 31, 2019)

RC80i will work well as surround speaker too


----------



## lorencortez (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the information. It really helped me!


----------



## handoi (Sep 30, 2020)

This blog is so nice to me. I will continue to come here again and again. Visit my link as well. Good luck - run 3


----------

